# Built in unit around screen?



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

So for the past few weeks I've been building a wall unit to go around my theater screen. The idea came from a simple issue of hiding speaker wire. There are slots for me to slide my front towers into as well as one for my center channel and sub. It fits all the way from wall to the screen and looks amazing so far. It's painted flat black. It has also helped darken the room some more as well although it wasn't really needed. Anyways, just wondering what all of you out there thought about this kind of a setup? Good...bad...bad idea for sound and so on. So far I've noticed no difference in the sound of my speakers sitting inside the unit and the picture on the screen surprisingly looks even better than it did. Could just be my head messing with me though.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

A lot of speakers tend to sound better away from boundries. Since you are not hearing any difference, it sounds like you did a great job. Can you post some pictures of your handiwork?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

+1 I'd definitely like to see your setup, it doesn't sound like a bad idea at all and im sure it gives everything a really clean look.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I'll post some pics of the completed project when it's finished but here is a couple of the towers just for an idea. The guitar isn't mounted yet in the pic but will be.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

So I'm assuming your going to have a cabinet running beneath your screen to connect the two side units?


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Yes. It has been built but I still need to do the trim, build the doors and paint it. There will be a spot to hide the surge protector and wires. Then right in the center is a spot for my receiver, xbox one, cable box and the center channel. It's going to look really clean. No wires will be exposed anywhere. Behind the doors on the other side will be storage for blu rays and xbox one games.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

If you can't hear any issues I wouldn't worry. Very nice work so far looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

The only thing I'm kind of worried about is the sub. I haven't had a chance to get that in yet to check the sound. It's built pretty solid so I don't think there will be any rattling issues. I'll just have to move the sub somewhere else in the room if I have to. I'm hoping to have the center piece in this weekend.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

What type if sub are you running? I have a entertainment center for my tv and electronics and when I tried putting my XV15 in it it sounded horrible, of course it's a down firing sub with the port facing the back of the sub on the amp side. So that may not have helped my situation.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

I have an 8" powered pioneer sub. I forget the model but it's down firing and the port is on the front.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Did you buy it along with the rest of the speakers as a package deal? The Andrew Jones set?


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

No. I bought my infinity towers and center at once then my sub and rears a couple of months later.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

Here is the center piece. Still need to do the doors though. Nothing is hooked up and I still need to push it up against the wall.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you have a plan for airflow? It looks tight around the avr. We just put ours in a cabinet and was surprised by the heat build up. We just had a thermometer on the avr and it got hot when pushed so we just put a fan behind our unit, but it's also open on the back and not right against the wall.


----------



## jstanley214 (May 22, 2013)

It looks tight because of the trim but there is a lot of room around it. I'm going to monitor it and if need be I'll stick a fan back there.


----------

